# 16D brush hood tool



## bobhelm (Mar 17, 2002)

Can anyone give me a source for a brush hood alingment tool for the 16D motors. I've done some hunting and haven't found anyplace that carries them. Also suggestions on what works best for brushes in these motors in a BRP.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You might try some of the slot car sites. I don't know if it's still there but you might try this place https://fastrack.eagles-nest.com/appieshop/index.cgi and have a look around. I honestly don't know if they make anything. I've just always loosened the screws and aligned thing manually as that seems to be the best way. As to what brushes? I believe Bud uses what they call a "gold dust" brush that can probably also be had at Fastrak.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I made my own alignment tool out of some small keystock, it works great. For Gold Dust brushes you'll find some at Bud's Ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.com/BRP-Sales


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Check this site out: http://www.slotcarcity.com/index2.html

I've ordered a hood alignment tool, gear pullers, etc from them. Excellent service and quick. 

They also have some great info on blueprinting 16D motors.


----------

